# We are looking for a training assistant / apprentice full-time



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

As many of you know, I have severe physical limitations and can ride very little and not at all beyond a walk on a gentle horse. I have severe arthritis and advanced degenerative joint and degenerative spine disease. [Just call me old and helpless! I don't do helpless well!]

Since I cannot actively train any more, I am attempting to train vicariously through a young aspiring 'trainer-wannabe'. We have not had anyone help us for several months and are ready to ride a lot of horses as weather improves. 

This is a paid position (but you won't get rich) with private living quarters and complete independence from us, other than riding. It involves few if any chores and no stalls or barn work. We only need help with feeding or chores when husband is not doing well. [He does 99% of them but is 72 and has had a stroke, a heart attack and quadruple by-pass open-heart surgery. He is doing much better now, though.]

This person needs to be mature, a very good rider and needs to be looking toward a future of full-time training. This person needs to be able to get on colts and very green horses. This does not take a lot of experience riding colts, but it takes someone that is not timid or afraid of them. We give our horses a comprehensive start, get them really broke, get them soft and gentle and turn out horses any person can ride and get along with. We turn out finished ranch horses, penning, mounted shooting, trail horses and great all-around horses (like those of a generation ago).

We start, but no longer try to finish, reining, reined cow horses or cutting horses. Those have become specialties that do not work to 'cross over' any more. But, we have started a lot of them that have gone on to become World Champions and World Champion caliber competitive horses. [We just sold two that went to California and are in training now with a top reined cowhorse trainer (has won the Snaffle Bit Futurity) that really likes how they were started.]

We take out trail riders. An apprentice does not have the drudgery of it, but can use some of the trail rides to school on green horses. This is an intense, full-time riding job. It requires ambition and drive. A person can get on 8 to 10 different horses a day. A person will learn how to deal with spoiled horses. [ I think I bought one yesterday -- a 14 year old spoiled kid horse.] But this is mostly going to be teaching a green or un-started horse to be a really broke, go anywhere do anything kind of horse. 

We currently have 5 or 6 well trained horses that are ready (actually way past ready) to work on cattle -- just no one able to do it for a good while. We keep cattle and/or bison to train them on. 

These horses are very well-bred and very athletic. Our stallion has reining points and sires very athletic horses. He is Colonel Freckles, Doc Bar and Zan Parr bar breeding. Our mares are Foundationbred, but are daughters and granddaughters of horses like Playgun, Doc O'Lena, Smart Little Lena, Doc's Hickory, Peppy San Badger, etc. We have always selectively bred them bigger than the average tiny cutters and reiners. 

If you think you might be interested in taking on this job, PM me or answer me in this thread. I welcome an open discussion so anyone interested in this knows what they are getting into.

Thank you for your time. Cherie


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent opportunity for someone that really wants to learn a lot and expand their horse knowledge. Wish I was about 25 years younger! Hope you find a gem.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

If I didn't have one more year of high school, I would be all over that job...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cherie-lots of the trainers around here hire the recent grads from the equine programs and they work out pretty well, at least the ones know. That may be a possible pool of candidates for you. Our schools have teams that show, so you may actually be able to see them in action. good luck-wishing I had my youth back.....


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish I did, too. I'm not ready to give up training. It is so frustrating.

What are the names of some of the horse programs near you? It might be worth contacting them. The schools around here are really into rodeo. The kids I have met from schools close to me are either wanting to get into specific show specialty training (like working for a reining trainer) or into rodeo and speed events. Others we have met want to go to a H/J or Dressage barn. 

Something will pop up. I am just starting to look.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you checked with the OSU Equestrian team? Someone who's graduating in a month or so might be a fit. 

While I wouldn't be interested in a job, I'm wishing I were closer so I could take some lessons on the cow-y stuff!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I. Wish. If only this was next april I would hit you up!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd like to jump on this in a heartbeat if I didn't have baby daddy drama, can't move more than 100 miles without going through lawyers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Morrisville (Morrisville State College - State University of New York College of Agriculture and Technology at Morrisville - SUNY Morrisville)
THis is the one I am most familiar with.

I would also contact Findlay, they have a good program. THey are in Ohio.
The University of Findlay

I know there are other schools-maybe other folks can chime in too. Wish I was still in contact with the guy who trained my horse for the reining trainer-I know he was feeling a bit "stuck" there, and might have been up for something new. I will keep my ears open.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish I could ride! =/ I'd love to learn horses from you!!!
The way it's going, I may never actually get going in my field anyway!

Sounds like a great opportunity for someone!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

What an incredible opportunity for some lucky chap or chapette! Wish I had the skills required for this and didn't live in California. I'm sure you will have quite a few takers. Wow....if only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessicaLynn (Mar 11, 2013)

All I can say is I wish!


----------



## neeks (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you still looking or has the position been filled?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am still looking. I have not even had anyone inquire yet.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hope you find the right person; this is a fantastic opportunity!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, folks are really losing out by not applying for this position Cherie. If I didn't already have my own thing going up here, I would probably be driving to you now.

What a fantastic opportunity for anyone wishing to learn to create wonderful horses and get enough knowledge to require a significant super-sizing of the old "training toolbox".


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Shoot..where's your farm?

If it's not all the way across the US I very well might apply if living quarters are provided and a stall available. I'd absolutely LOVE this opportunity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu know we would if we could! I am too old , and have a family to take care of up here in Seattle. Sorry, I would SOOOO love to do this, in my dreams.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We are in South Central Oklahoma; 80 miles from OKC and 130 miles north of Dallas.

We have a nice, neat and clean 27 foot RV trailer permanently set up. It has one bedroom, full bath and a combined kitchen / living area. 

We have a 5 stall barn that is not used unless we have to keep a horse up, so it is empty. We DO NOT have an indoor riding arena but have a 40' round pen, a 60" round pen, a 150' round pen (mostly for working cattle or bison in) and a square arena. When it is muddy, we just head for the pasture or the hills to train and stay in a complain a lot when it is pouring rain. We can haul horses to an indoor if we have to. 

We have not aimed horses toward the show-ring in more than 10 years, but we would if we had someone riding that could get one shown or wanted to learn. I have just been in too bad a shape to get a horse shown well for several years. That is how we got into the 'trail horse business' -- I could not ride anything else. Turned out, it's a pretty good business. Before, I had just made trail horses and ranch horses out of the horses that did not move well enough or have the talent to rein at a really high level. I would still train working cowhorses if I could.

If someone were already a trainer in their own right, we would let them bring or take in a couple of horses to train for themselves and ride ours the rest of the time. That would increase their income and we would still get a bunch of horses ridden. They would just have to keep their own stalls and pens up on their time after work. A week does not go by that we do not have people ask us to train a horse for them. [A lady just contacted us from Calif wanting to ship her horse to us to train.]


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am floored that you've had no one contact you. Folks are missing out on a real opportunity. If I didn't have hubby, kiddo and already established farm I'd be out there in a heart beat. Wish I'd have known you 10 or so years ago. Sigh. 

To anyone reading and considering this, jump on it. The opportunity for learning how to be a darn good hand and trainer here is huge.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

Cherie, I'm not sure I have the experience you are looking for and I live. e in Canada so that may be a bit of a limitation, but I absolutely have the desire and drive to do something like this.

I have no experience with reining or cutting. I've started two young horses under saddle and have a bit of experience riding green horses, but by no means do I consider myself an expert. I am a good all-round rider.

I have a very strong desire to learn, I'm a hard worker, I am honest and I'm self critical. 

I'm on my phone right now so I can't exactly write out a full length reply, but am I someone you might be interested in taking on?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Paradise, -- I will send you a PM when I have a chance. It may be later tonight. Cherie


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What an opportunity you are offering, Cherie! I hope the just right person contacts you.

I started reading this thread and had to repeat, "I love my job. I love my job!" Then another realization hit and the chant became "I'm 55 and love my job..."


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Same for me, "I love my husband, I love my kid, I love my farm", and repeat.
I told DH I was taking a job in Oklahoma a couple days ago, ya know, just testing the waters...

Ohhh if you had needed someone 10 years ago... I would have done it for free, lived in a tent, cooked all your meals, mucked all your stalls, you name it I'd have done it.

I hope someone grabs ahold of this and you guys do AMAZING things!
This is a once in a lifetime opportunity guys. Cherie is my Hero.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Was looking for something exactly like this but unfortunately can't make that kind of trip from Oregon to Oklahoma...Too bad.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope you find someone fantastic. If I was anywhere in the same country I would be jumping at this opportunity. 

Thankfully I may have a chance at a similar position in a year or two if things fall into place. It's truly a dream come true for the right person. I do hope you find them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Would you take on someone who has their own horses and would have them come with?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If we find the right person for the position, we would not mind them bringing one or two horses. This person can do either that or can take in an outside horse to start and collect the training fee on that horse.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one more year of college yet to finish otherwise I would be PMing you! I have a little bit of experience with reining horses but I am a quick learner and it has been a dream of mine to find an opportunity like this! I have the privilege of helping a Y camp expand their horse program but to be honest if I had the opportunity to do something like this I would! Best of luck to whomever takes this job, it really does seem like the chance of a lifetime.


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there any way this could be a summer position?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We are looking for someone that wants to stay longer than just the summer if we can find the right person. I feel like we would just be getting started on the progression from starting a horse to getting into more advanced things and the person would be gone and we would have to start all over with someone else. 

If I was still able to ride and train, it would not be difficult to find one or more assistants. They could step in and warm horses up for me and ride some of the 'greenies'. They could gradually do more and more themselves. But, I can now only coach, so I have to bring someone along that can do it all from the beginning. This is not the ideal situation and can be frustrating for both of us, but it would be even more frustrating for me to have to keep starting from the beginning with different people every 3 or 4 months. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Man.. That sounds awesome! If only I lived closer :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep thinking I want this position badly, but there is literally no way...Whoever gets this position will be incredibly lucky.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

If I was 10-15 years younger, not married, didn't have kids, a career, or my own place i would jump on this in a heart beat. That being said if a hoppy toad had wings he wouldn't bump his *** when he jumped either. This is a great oportunty for someone. Hopefully you find the right fit.

I have put alot of thought into the situation and have come up with a solution for you. If you load eveything up and move to NC and buy the niegboring farm. Its right at 600 acres. Of course I'm not really sure they are looking to sell. I could help you guys on my days off from the firehouse. I wouldnt require room and board so there ya go. Your ahead in the deal already. i think my wife would probably put some time on a horse or 3 as well. Again a 2 for 1 sort of deal. That and I have a 20 month old that will be coming up soon( shes already riding with me) so in a few years theres another helper. Oh and don't forget come July 1 we'll be adding another helper to the list. ( thats when my wife is due with our second). There you go, my ideas for you. Think it over.:lol:


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

What you're offering sounds just like the kind of thing that I've been looking for, Cherie. I'm interested in cow horses, trail horses and starting colts! I've enjoyed your posts too so I'm thinkin we could maybe be a good fit! 

Would you be interested in taking me on on say, a two-week trial basis? I could come out there and you could try me out, and then we could talk about it. I do have some horses here that I would need to get situated but I've got no wife, kids, mortgage or any of that. I've actually arranged my life this way on purpose so as to be able to pursue these kinds of opportunities. 

I've got a couple of videos up on my youtube channel right now that show a little of what I do and how I approach the horses. Which is here - youtube.com/havesaddlewilltravel. Thanks for your consideration!  -Ian


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

If I still lived in the US and academic job prospects were just as depressing (or even if they weren't)... I'd be all over this. ****. Horse and husband are over here, though, and it's taken me nine months to get a visa to stay, so sadly, no chance.


----------



## emilyxexquisite (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this for a position in New York?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Emily, this position was in Oklahoma. This is also a pretty old thread so the position may have been filled.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

If only I had joined earlier! Though, I may not have the right experience.


----------



## stalbot91 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this, I'm from the UK, have been horse riding since I was 7, but can no longer afford to keep it up, am hoping I can muck out some horses, feed them, turn them out, and in return I can ride them once a week. 

If you can help then that would be great 

Thank you

Sarah


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> If I didn't have one more year of high school, I would be all over that job...



If I didn't have three years of high school left (including this year) I would be there in point zero seconds!
I want it now but I can't!! :?


----------



## Lacelynn (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if she ever found someone??? I wish I would've seen this earlier. I would take the job in a heartbeat.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, is this job opening closed already?


----------



## daniellemakenzi (Apr 19, 2015)

I know I'm like 2 years late on this but do you still need someone for this? I would love this job!


----------

